# Bipod/Rest Methods and Tactics



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I currently have three types of bipods/shooting sticks that are go-to aside from the swiveling bench rest. One is a prone/sitting/kneeling 14-29" that you see on my Savage 93r17. The other is a polecat collapsible stick set with the belt loop. The last is a Stoney Point Polecat Explorer I think that expands to standing height I think.

I'd be interested in seeing what everyone else is doing. The bipod on the Savage is easy to remove and place on other weapons, but it does add weight. I'm not thinking run and gun with it as much as I am plinking and prairie doggin'. I do like that I can just set down the butt of the gun and it stands on its own no question. AND it frees up shooting for one hand and more stability for better accuracy...

As far as the shooting sticks go, I prefer the collapsible sticks with the belt loop. They're lighter and easier to maneuver, but the adjustable sticks are a little more versatile over different terrain. They definitely don't adjust quickly though. You almost have to either be planning on a sitting shot or a standing shot before you set up, and unless you're an animal mind reader that's ridiculous to expect.

I know Wilded is using the Johnny Stewart sticks with the loop top. They're cheap, lightweight and could allow for one-handed operation. Then again I know Chris M. talks about not liking that particular style because you're unable to just stand up with the rifle and have the sticks fall. Those would cling to the barrel and on a free-floated barrel could wreak havoc on accuracy.

Anyway, everyone has their opinions, systems and preferences and I'm looking to hear and see them. Pictures are greatly appreciate as I'm a visual learner. Show me a picture or video with your written description and I'll never forget what you said.


----------



## hik (Mar 27, 2010)

I use Stoney Point Bipod sticks. Seem to work really well for me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I really like the stoney point sticks like the ones in your pic. I have had them for a lot of years and have replaced the shock cord in them twice. I also have a pair of sticks made from the ribs of a saguaro cactus, I just cut them to length and stretched a rather large o-ring around them that applies enough tension to make them want to stand up if your rifle is not resting on them. I don't have apic handt but will try to find one and post it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the stoney points. Mine always got stuck in the mud and the tips would come off. Then I had to get them all cleaned up before the tips would go back in and seat correctly. I am going to just glue those together as an extra set.

I have the predator snyper styx and I really like them but they aren't always long enough. If I am sitting on a hill, they don't cut it. Especially if they sink down in 2 ft of snow. At that point, they are worthless.

I have a couple of pair of those johnny stewart sticks. Some guys say those are no good because you cannot pull the gun out to swing it over brush, etc. I haven't run into that though and I think the convenience of having it wrapped around the gun is a good one. Especially if you're carrying a shotgun and rifle with you. The shotgun could rest on a pair next to you and would be easier to work with than a shotgun laying on the ground.

BUT... the best pair of sticks I have used were a pair of fiberglass fence posts tied together about 8 inches down with rubber bands. They seem to be tall enough for ALL occasions (plus can be spread apart to lower them) and the lower location of the bands creates a bigger "V" and thus a larger rest area for your guns with bigger forends like the AR's.

With all of that being said, I have owned 2 sets of predator snyper styx, 2 Johnny Stewart's, a pair of stoney points, countless #'s of the cheap retractable bipods with rubber rests, and 3 harris bipods. I am about to build a few fiberglass sets though and I doubt ill use anything else after that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris, try the o-rings instead of rubberbands, and drill a small hole and epoxy a nail (with a cut off head) into the bottom of each stick. They will not slide on that hard Texas ground, and if for some reason you don't like them cut the nail off.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You can dress up your sticks even more by removing the primer from empty shell case's and attach them [just slide them on and glue] to the bottom of the sticks. The nail will fit through the primer hole. For 1/2" sticks one can use empty 45-70 brass if they like the long look---or .45 Colt long brass for the short style.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would keep the ends from gettin' chewed up on all this rocky ground we have.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

catcapper said:


> You can dress up your sticks even more by removing the primer from empty shell case's and attach them [just slide them on and glue] to the bottom of the sticks. The nail will fit through the primer hole. For 1/2" sticks one can use empty 45-70 brass if they like the long look---or .45 Colt long brass for the short style.


catcapper am I right in assuming you can leave the head on the nail after you remove the primer and just slide it into the case then glue it on to the bottom of the sticks? It's the picture I have in my mind, but seems like it would accomplish protecting the fiberglass ends that could fray as well as providing the "non-stick" traction in hard or rocky ground.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

When I purchased my DPMS I didn't notice that it does not have a swivel post for a Harris Bi or a sling. Do they make some type adapter to mount on it for a Harris Bi. Just wondering because I already have a Harris Bi on my 243 but would love to have one on the AR-223 also.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

LoCountryHunter said:


> When I purchased my DPMS I didn't notice that it does not have a swivel post for a Harris Bi or a sling. Do they make some type adapter to mount on it for a Harris Bi. Just wondering because I already have a Harris Bi on my 243 but would love to have one on the AR-223 also.


LoCoHunter, this should do what you want it to...
Harris Bipod AR-15 Adapter


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is what I had on my old Bushmaster:

LaRue Tactical Harris Bipod Adapter QD LT-130


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> This is what I had on my old Bushmaster:
> 
> LaRue Tactical Harris Bipod Adapter QD LT-130


That's assuming he's got a picatinny rail. I was banking on plain old aluminum knurled free floater.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> That's assuming he's got a picatinny rail. I was banking on plain old aluminum knurled free floater.


Ahh good point. I didn't know what the heck you were supposed to attach yours to.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

I got rid of my Bipods after trying to get a quick shot when they are down, went to Stoney Points never have been upset since, quick to reset and move, I place camo tape on them.
I've never been in a place where they sank though, that would be a problem, probably would not use them then if that was the case.
I sewed a long pouch on my coveralls to carry them when I'm moving to sets on my wheeler, I really recommend the sticks.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

ebbs---I use galvinized roofing nails in shell cases and leave the heads on. If your using smaller dia. sticks [and .357 cases] you can grind the edge of the nail head down so it just fits inside the case.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> LoCoHunter, this should do what you want it to...
> Harris Bipod AR-15 Adapter


ebb, how does that mount onto the barrel? It almost looks like it glues and I couldn't find any info on that at the site. Thanks to all.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

what type of hand guard do you have on your ar? the harris bipod ar-15 adapter mounts to your handguard.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

LoCountryHunter said:


> ebb, how does that mount onto the barrel? It almost looks like it glues and I couldn't find any info on that at the site. Thanks to all.


Sorry for my delayed reply, LoCo. Wvcoyote is right, it mounts to the handguard, not the barrel. Would do a number on your accuracy assuming your barrel is a free floater.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks to all and working on the Harris. Excellent answers and helped me out.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Glad we could help clear things up. Any luck calling on that new spot yet?


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Not yet but called yesterday at my hunting club and it was hot. I got eat up with red-bugs and no luck. Had a good cross wind and thought I was near the den but undoubtedly I wasn't. When I got home, I got a call from a SC Hiway Patrol about hunting his place so going tomorrow and check this out. He said that they wake him up every night howling so that does sound good. I have a sign of each door of my truck with contact info about Predator control and that is helping a lot on my permission for hunting Mr Yote. I will keep ya'll informed and hopefully will collect soon. I have two Plantations that I have not even been to but plan to in the near future before they get pissed and get someone else.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't give up keep trying.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that you should definitly keep trying as these places sound promising, I would also agree that you should make an appearance at the two plantations as once they get mad it will probably take a great effort to convince them that you are now ready to hunt for them, it will make them feel like they only get your attention when you have nothing better to do. At least make an appearance and let them know you are still their guy.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't own any bipods. I have a monopod and the tripod I made from the old camera tripod. Those two and my knee pretty well take care of my needs. Oh yeah, and the starting blocks for running shots.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I don't own any bipods. I have a monopod and the tripod I made from the old camera tripod. Those two and my knee pretty well take care of my needs. Oh yeah, and the starting blocks for running shots.


Awesome! Need to throw some starting blocks in my pack.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looked at some shooting sticks yesterday at the only sportshop in town, cheez, their all from 80 to 100 plus, what do you all pay for them down there?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think I saw a bi-pod at cabelas the other day for $49 it was the sitting kneeling model of stoney point. Check cabelas.com.,or midwayusa.com I bought a pair of sticks probably 15-16yrs ago and they still work although I have changes out the shock cord twice.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks- For years to cost, was a good deal!


----------

